# Average decoy spread in the spring?



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Just wondering wat the average decoy most people run in the spring is?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I would say average is around 700-800. The average for people on here is probably around 1000. My best hunts have been over 300ish.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

Yep....800 or so....


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

1100


----------



## remidog (Oct 15, 2008)

im going with 450 and 500 with floaters.

all my dekes are quality im trying this year. I switched 80 percent of my spread this year. more work than i thought hopefully it pays off


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Couple dozen or so. :lol:

I STILL dont see big spreads in the spring. I see alot of the same stuff I see in the fall, couple guys with couple dozen shells and a couple hundred rags. Usually all white. And maybe a few magnets or flyers in there. One or two at most usually. Ive never seen a big "improved" spread in the field. And I hunt a pretty key area.


----------



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

Goosehauler22 wrote this last year.

If we know for sure we are in a good flight path, and have a good south wind we will set up no less than 10,000 Mostly silosocks and northwinds mixed with flyers and some fullbodies.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

10,000?? someone pounded the sillosock kool-ade hard! I'd hate to be that tool picking all those up after 12 birds!


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm having a hard time believing you have 10,000 decoys. I know most top of the line outfitters don't have that many.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

gooseslapper said:


> I'm having a hard time believing you have 10,000 decoys. I know most top of the line outfitters don't have that many.


No no, he said NO LESS than 10,000! So he has MORE!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

What is the point of 10,000 but hey maybe he does have them all i know is if I had 10,000 I would sell about 8,000 of them and use the money to go to Argentina or hunt the whole spring. Either way if you set that spread up send me a PM where you are going because i want to see that!!!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Id like to see that myself, any pics. I know if I had 10K dekes out Id take lots of pics.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Goosehauler23 is a liar, he has never even shot a goose!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Goosehauler23 said:


> Goosehauler22 wrote this last year.
> 
> If we know for sure we are in a good flight path, and have a good south wind we will set up no less than 10,000 Mostly silosocks and northwinds mixed with flyers and some fullbodies.


Are you posting in third person? funny.

PJ will post this now. IMO there is no difference between 10,000 decoys and 2,000 decoys.


----------



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

It wasn't me that posted it! I just remembered it. Look it up. When he does set it up I hope he calls me too! And yes I have shot a goose USA! I think I have shot two now.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

PJ said:


> Goosehauler23 said:
> 
> 
> > Goosehauler22 wrote this last year.
> ...


I beg to differ.

One takes a couple hours to put out, the other takes all night!

One could possibly be fit in a truck box (depending on decoy type), the other needs a trailer.

One costs $5-10 grand. The other costs $30-50 grand. That is, with econo sillosocks and such.

:lol:


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

with that many decoys you would have to at least have 50 guys to set it up and what would you do on cordinating the shot. counter productive!!!


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER (Feb 16, 2007)

goosegrinder87 and I will be running 2000 this year. Mostly northwinds ,SSsocks afew shells. Nobody else around this area even near us


----------



## krsportsman (Feb 1, 2006)

My goup in SoDak will be running around 1400 sillosocks and fullbodies. I couldn't even imagine picking up 10,000+ decoys. I thought a little over 1000 was a pain in the *** to pickup, especially on those 5 bird days. Still wouldn't even consider doing anything else other then hunting though.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

16 stuffers that have a a sound box for each one so they sound like a real flock. And 6 floaters..... thats the killer spread..


----------



## remidog (Oct 15, 2008)

maybe its 10000 fullbodies


----------



## tnelson1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Your decoy spread is only as good as your most realistic decoys in your spread. Stuffers! Now your talking!


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

You guys with 2000 decoys are crazy! I personally dont think there is any need for that many decoys. Get yourself 600 fullbodies and 5 dozen floaters and you will probly shoot twice the number of geese.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

dakotahonker said:


> You guys with 2000 decoys are crazy! I personally dont think there is any need for that many decoys. Get yourself 600 fullbodies and 5 dozen floaters and you will probly shoot twice the number of geese.


I'm sorry, but you aren't going to shoot twice as many birds on a migration day with 670 vs. 2000.


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

SDwaterfowler said:


> dakotahonker said:
> 
> 
> > You guys with 2000 decoys are crazy! I personally dont think there is any need for that many decoys. Get yourself 600 fullbodies and 5 dozen floaters and you will probly shoot twice the number of geese.
> ...


You wanna bet? Tell that to tony and tyson from avery! 2000 decoys may give you more draw power but 600 fullbodies and 5 dozen floaters will commit them to your face. Take all your shots within 20 yards and see which spread you do better from. We dont call the shot unless the birds are within 20 yards fully committed.

ps, 600 + 5 dozen = 660...not 670! lol


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

dakotahonker said:


> SDwaterfowler said:
> 
> 
> > dakotahonker said:
> ...


 :koolaid: I'm glad there are a couple still drinking it. Would be no fun if we all did the same thing.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

dakotahonker said:


> SDwaterfowler said:
> 
> 
> > dakotahonker said:
> ...


Yeah, I will bey ya.  I've hunted over both, well not the floaters mixed in with the FB's. But I've hunted over more than 600 FB's and I've hunted over more than 2000 SS and DD's. I agree, the FB's will bring them closer and in your face if you're on the X or there's a lot of birds in the area but the draw of 2000 socks on a migration day is priceless.

But I suppose if Tony and Tyson think differently then I should probably sell all my socks since they are the only people out there that know how to kill snows.


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

SDwaterfowler But I suppose if Tony and Tyson think differently then I should probably sell all my socks since they are the only people out there that know how to kill snows.[/quote said:


> Haha i just threw that out there cause i was watching snow storm while i was typing...i have no life! lol


----------



## pintail09 (Feb 6, 2009)

You keep hunting your socks and rags please. Then they won't wise up to the full bodys. Last week just playing around me and my dad put out our 96 avery's. Between prolly 3 hours of hunting two flocks of 1000+. Took the lead the flocks at 15 yards. Try that with socks. I bet you your just the all pro hunter over tony and tyson. Cause I'm sure you can average 134 a day.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

pintail09 said:


> You keep hunting your socks and rags please. Then they won't wise up to the full bodys. Last week just playing around me and my dad put out our 96 avery's. Between prolly 3 hours of hunting two flocks of 1000+. Took the lead the flocks at 15 yards. Try that with socks. I bet you your just the all pro hunter over tony and tyson. Cause I'm sure you can average 134 a day.


Never said I was the all pro hunter or better than anyone else. Never even said I was that good. Just sick and tired of people drinking kool-aid and thinking that Tony and Tyson are the gods of snow goose hunting. There are plenty of people out there that kill just as many birds as them over sock spreads. And I never said I hunt over just socks either. We hunt over both FB's and socks. Just making a point that 600 decoys on a migration day is not going to have the same effect as 2000.


----------



## pintail09 (Feb 6, 2009)

SDwaterfowler said:


> pintail09 said:
> 
> 
> > You keep hunting your socks and rags please. Then they won't wise up to the full bodys. Last week just playing around me and my dad put out our 96 avery's. Between prolly 3 hours of hunting two flocks of 1000+. Took the lead the flocks at 15 yards. Try that with socks. I bet you your just the all pro hunter over tony and tyson. Cause I'm sure you can average 134 a day.
> ...


Sorry man, hate to break it to you but I went with Tony one day this year and I still can't believe how well 350-700 full bodys pulls in birds on migrations days. The whole line is so high in the nose bleeds and then there they are all the sudden there in your face. Like I said keep hunting socks. I just don't think you'll get too many 15 yard shots.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

doesnt really take much these days with all the juvies, im hoping they are as easy as they were this fall.


----------



## kdcustomcalls (Feb 26, 2009)

who really cares hunt with what u got, in my opinion location is more key then dekes anyday, find a spot get permission and see what happens thats what hunting is all about pulling the trigger


----------



## bcde (Mar 2, 2009)

try 600dcoys on the eastern shore where every feild has 200 to 4000 dcoys in it with hunting pressure every day


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

pintail09 said:


> Sorry man, hate to break it to you but I went with Tony one day this year and I still can't believe how well 350-700 full bodys pulls in birds on migrations days. The whole line is so high in the nose bleeds and then there they are all the sudden there in your face. Like I said keep hunting socks. I just don't think you'll get too many 15 yard shots.


did mr vandemore explain to you how much time they put in looking for the right field to get those 15 yard shots? or how many days they sit on the side of the road with those big trailers watching guys from brookings shoot a 7 man limit of birds over silosocks because they were able to walk in their spread to a muddy field and the TNT boys couldnt get their rigs even 10 yards off the approach?


----------



## pintail09 (Feb 6, 2009)

Kind of makes sense why they leave there decoys out. :roll: When you get a video thats one of the top in the waterfowl industry then I'll listen. I'd like someone to explain to me how a sock can work better than a full body. I dare someone to say it looks more real. 8) Like I said keep hunting those socks cause I bet the adult birds know what they look like more and more. There is a way to get in a muddy field for them cause they did it. :wink: It's called an atv.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

pintail09 said:


> Kind of makes sense why they leave there decoys out. :roll: When you get a video thats one of the top in the waterfowl industry then I'll listen. I'd like someone to explain to me how a sock can work better than a full body. I dare someone to say it looks more real. 8) Like I said keep hunting those socks cause I bet the adult birds know what they look like more and more. There is a way to get in a muddy field for them cause they did it. :wink: It's called an atv.


atv does you no good when the farmer doesnt let you drive in. i dont think anybody would argue a sock looks more realistic than a fullbody. but what many are willing to argue is the practicality of trying to move, setup, and store a large full body spread, when many many guys have proven that excellent numbers of birds can be shot over much more mobile spreads.


----------



## pintail09 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll say it again hunt them and kill tons. I'm just starting ahead of the trend instead of behind. First came throw anything white out there you can, then lets use just buy alot of rags, now it seems socks are big and the few others have really started in on the full bodys. Like I said I'll buy ahead of the trend. One day were gonna have to have a robot snow that has a caller built in that walks and feeds.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

if you have the means to do a full body spread thats awesome. i would love to have a snow spread period. unfortunately i have to bum along with others who already own spreads. good luck this spring! :beer:


----------



## pintail09 (Feb 6, 2009)

Same to you, were combining to get tto the 600 full bodys were using this weekend.


----------

